# Interest in a Herp "twitchathon" ?



## JasonL (May 11, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone would be interested in such an event, to be held over a summer weekend??? For those who are not interested in birds, a twitchathon is a term that birdos use for a fun weekend out looking for birds, teams are made of groups of 4 - 6 odd people that go around trying to sight more species of birds than other teams in there area, there are of course rules, like half the team have to sight or hear the animal and so on. I thought it may be a fun weekend if we could get enough interest within the Sydney area to hold one for reptiles & amphibians, different points for different species, sight only, no disturbing habitat, all just for fun so no need for BS, only animals easily identifiable by sight will be on the list, end it with a BBQ somewhere?? would probably only need about 4 teams to make it worthwhile for starters? anyone interested? might even be good to have herp societies put their own team in??


----------



## Sturdy (May 11, 2009)

id be keen, if it was in brisbane.


----------



## abbott75 (May 11, 2009)

Would be fun, but maybe later in the year when more herps are out?


----------



## JasonL (May 11, 2009)

abbott75 said:


> Would be fun, but maybe later in the year when more herps are out?



It would be in Summer, but would need to be organised way in advance, thus I'm seeking interest now.


----------



## JasonL (May 11, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> id be keen, if it was in brisbane.



Well if it takes off, someone up there might organise the same thing, and as long as it was all under the same rules, you could have a state of origin battle!!, though Qld would of course win every time


----------



## Nash1990 (May 11, 2009)

I'd be up for it, and could probly drag a few friends along to make up my team


----------



## Sturdy (May 11, 2009)

JasonL said:


> state of origin battle!!, though Qld would of course win every time



good to see you know who the better state is......

yeah where are the people in QLD that have no life to set this kind of thing up....


----------



## JasonL (May 11, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> good to see you know who the better state is......
> 
> yeah where are the people in QLD that have no life to set this kind of thing up....



It's not really that hard, I watched a TV show a few months back on a twitchathon around the east coast of NSW, they had a mixed group of birdos, from your more elderly types, to a team that called themselves "The Brewers", a group of young men that filled their boot up with eskies, designated one of their mates as a driver and spent the weekend drinking beer and sighting birds, they even did quite well.. now tell me, surely you Qlders would be up for that, even if you have to get your mums to drive


----------



## Sturdy (May 11, 2009)

JasonL said:


> It's not really that hard, I watched a TV show a few months back on a twitchathon around the east coast of NSW, they had a mixed group of birdos, from your more elderly types, to a team that called themselves "The Brewers", a group of young men that filled their boot up with eskies, designated one of their mates as a driver and spent the weekend drinking beer and sighting birds, they even did quite well.. now tell me, surely you Qlders would be up for that, even if you have to get your mums to drive



humm would be up for it... however what would be the ideal area for this to take place?? 

or would it just be random groups of people going to random area over the weekend all over the state?


----------



## Nephrurus (May 11, 2009)

The Hunter home-brewers won that year, and the successive year (last year). 

Frogs that are calling should count... Birds identified by call but remain unseen are counted in a twitchathon. 

I'd be keen if i was around. 

-H


----------



## JasonL (May 11, 2009)

Nephrurus said:


> The Hunter home-brewers won that year, and the successive year (last year).
> 
> Frogs that are calling should count... Birds identified by call but remain unseen are counted in a twitchathon.
> 
> ...



I am aware that bird calls count, but my thoughts are that we wouldn't count frog calls as not many can identify alot of the calls, that would leave it open slather to the few that could, trying to keep it even as possible to keep the interest up.


----------



## John_lisa (May 11, 2009)

hmm sounds like it could be a fun day id be up for it i recon my mate who is also on APS would also be up for it ill ask him later  let us know if ur gonna organise it 
cheers


----------



## JasonL (May 11, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> humm would be up for it... however what would be the ideal area for this to take place??
> 
> or would it just be random groups of people going to random area over the weekend all over the state?



Well, that all depends on interested groups, and how many we have and from where. There would be limits to where you could go depending on where you live I guess, though I havn't thought that far ahead as yet.


----------



## Nephrurus (May 11, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I am aware that bird calls count, but my thoughts are that we wouldn't count frog calls as not many can identify alot of the calls, that would leave it open slather to the few that could, trying to keep it even as possible to keep the interest up.



Can we exclude small skinks as well because they can be fiddly to ID?  I've honestly never got a handle on them. 


-H


----------



## Jill (May 11, 2009)

Sounds great, definitely interested! Might even be able to persuade the boyfriend to participate.....


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 11, 2009)

Hell yeah, count me in! 

Day? Night? Region (eg Kuringai Chase National Park)?


----------



## omg_a_gecko (May 11, 2009)

*me want*

sounds like awesome, got my vote!!


----------



## JasonL (May 11, 2009)

Nephrurus said:


> Can we exclude small skinks as well because they can be fiddly to ID?  I've honestly never got a handle on them.
> 
> 
> -H



Those rules will have to be worked out, but certain animals will be clumped together ( suprise suprise  ) some at a species level ( eg; water dragons) , and some maybe even at a genus level ( species that can't be id'ed without being handled or with frogs, being heard calling). I'd hope you may be of assistance with some of the rule making H, so what skinks do you have trouble with within a days drive from Sydney?  lol...


----------



## zack13 (May 11, 2009)

Im keen.


----------



## JasonL (May 11, 2009)

Tonksy said:


> Hell yeah, count me in!
> 
> Day? Night? Region (eg Kuringai Chase National Park)?



Probably looking at starting on a Friday night, through to lunch time on Sunday, on a weekend in Jan or Feb. If you are keen, you will have to organise yourself a team, the area involved will be roughly the central coast to somewhere south of the Gong..


----------



## Ramsayi (May 11, 2009)

So if it's in the shire can we count species that we find in our collections as well?


----------



## JasonL (May 11, 2009)

just you can, so you don't have to leave the shire


----------



## Reptile_Boy (May 11, 2009)

yeh i am keen. would be good but it should be put into aps teams or sumthing


----------



## hodges (May 11, 2009)

ill do it


----------



## -Peter (May 11, 2009)

Sounds like a brilliant idea Jason. Could become an annual event. 
SSSHH, Is that the hiss of an intergrade carpet or a cross?


----------



## spongebob (May 11, 2009)

OK OK you want to engage the film crew too and put out another DVD?

http://shop.abc.net.au/browse/product.asp?productid=749784


----------



## Nephrurus (May 11, 2009)

Ah I reckon most species can be IDed with a decent set of binoculars. Broadheads are excluded so noone goes disturbing them. 

For most part frogs calling can be located by those that have ears (get a pair on ebay if you don't already have them) eliminating ID problems. You don't need to touch them. That said, if you're going to go after frogs each team should have a spray bottle of F10 or bleach to decontaminate between water bodies. 

Sounds like a challenge. Finally, a competition in herping that doesn't revolve around "my snakes bigger than yours".

I'm keen.


----------



## JasonL (May 12, 2009)

-Peter said:


> Sounds like a brilliant idea Jason. Could become an annual event.
> SSSHH, Is that the hiss of an intergrade carpet or a cross?



LOL, Intergrades, carpets and diamonds will fly under the one banner as they should anyway


----------



## JasonL (May 12, 2009)

Yes Henry, I want to make it a definate no touch policy, thus IDs need to be visual, and certain animals will be excluded, but saying that, lifting rocks for broadheads is alot of effort for a couple of points, when I could get that same amount of points far quicker elsewhere. If people go in teams, and understand it's all for fun, hopefully they will abide by the rules. No touching of natural habitat, but that doesn't include tin, and other debris on the sides of the road.


----------



## JasonL (May 12, 2009)

Nephrurus said:


> For most part frogs calling can be located by those that have ears (get a pair on ebay if you don't already have them) eliminating ID problems. You don't need to touch them.
> QUOTE]
> 
> So every team can be designated one FATS nerd each


----------



## KaaTom (May 12, 2009)

sturdy said:


> id be keen, if it was in brisbane.


 
+1 :d


----------



## taylor111 (May 12, 2009)

how many points do you get for a corn snake


----------



## swaddo (May 12, 2009)

sounds like a fun weekend


----------



## Kirby (May 12, 2009)

A bunch of burly blokes, Tattoo'd women and 15 year old kids.... stumbling through the bush..... 

if i was a herp, i wouldnt stick around... 


good luck tho, one of you needs to lead the pack speaking like david attenborough, wearing binoculars and stuttering..


----------



## Hetty (May 12, 2009)

Aw Kirby, don't be like that. Non-burly blokes are allowed too


----------



## nat0810 (May 12, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Nephrurus said:
> 
> 
> > For most part frogs calling can be located by those that have ears (get a pair on ebay if you don't already have them) eliminating ID problems. You don't need to touch them.
> ...


----------



## Brettix (May 12, 2009)

Count me in Jas, and a mate or 2 ,
sounds like a good day out.


----------



## grimbeny (May 12, 2009)

Id be pretty keen for it, although i wouldnt like my chances of finding much.



Kirby said:


> A bunch of burly blokes, Tattoo'd women and 15 year old kids.... stumbling through the bush.....



LMAO, if the guys posting on this thread are burely id laugh to see what you look like kirby.


----------



## captive_fairy (May 12, 2009)

I'd do it...have to sit one out this year but...I'm expecting in August


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 12, 2009)

I am in but would prefer to be at home base in the admin section unless I can join the Hunter Brewers team. We'll promote with through Mac Heprs too mate and get a team going. Greg Davies can drive as he doesn't drink. Woo Hoo for Greg!!!


----------



## Ramsayi (May 12, 2009)

Now all we need is to be able to rent paintball gear in bulk and the weekend would be a blast!


----------



## JasonL (May 12, 2009)

Good stuff Pete, sounds like enough interest to put one on, just have to pick a weekend in summer, and start sorting out the rules and lists, and push it through the societies and websites... So all you guys have to do is organise a team and maybe a driver...


----------



## JasonL (May 12, 2009)

Might have to organise another BBQ at mine to organise a committee and talk about the rules eh Rams?


----------



## Australis (May 12, 2009)

If Kirby goes i wouldn't miss it for the world.
Ill prolly be living down in the fatherland by then -


----------



## Ramsayi (May 12, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Might have to organise another BBQ at mine to organise a committee and talk about the rules eh Rams?



Sounds good Jase...................................Been thinking though not too sure about paintball..................live rounds instead? :lol:


----------



## dansocks (May 12, 2009)

Sounds great.
Where do i sign up?


----------



## Nephrurus (May 12, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Nephrurus said:
> 
> 
> > For most part frogs calling can be located by those that have ears (get a pair on ebay if you don't already have them) eliminating ID problems. You don't need to touch them.
> ...


----------



## Acrochordus (May 12, 2009)

I would deffinatly come, it would be heaps of fun, Thanks Tim.


----------



## jordo (May 12, 2009)

Hmm we should do the same down in Vic.
I'll keep and eye on when, hopefully I can head out the same weekend in Vic and show you guys how much better the mallee is :lol:


----------



## asis (May 12, 2009)

I'm a hunter all grain brewer. 

Sounds like a good weekend, just need to get a team sorted

So what sort of beer do you prefer Nephrurus? Jason?


----------



## JasonL (May 12, 2009)

asis said:


> I'm a hunter all grain brewer.
> 
> Sounds like a good weekend, just need to get a team sorted
> 
> So what sort of beer do you prefer Nephrurus? Jason?



One made from cane


----------



## JasonL (May 12, 2009)

Nephrurus said:


> JasonL said:
> 
> 
> > Is the sydney herping scene that devoid of proper herpers?
> ...


----------



## girdheinz (May 12, 2009)

I hear there is a " twitchathon" happening up in NQ"

Gird


----------



## JasonL (May 12, 2009)

jordo said:


> Hmm we should do the same down in Vic.
> I'll keep and eye on when, hopefully I can head out the same weekend in Vic and show you guys how much better the mallee is :lol:



Your got Buckleys... the further north the better it gets, and your way down the bottom, and it's not called the bottom for nothing.


----------



## mattmc (May 12, 2009)

yeh mate, one of the FATS nerds right here ready for a nice weekend of herping in summer. count me in


----------



## asis (May 12, 2009)

Sorry Jason no rum made here


----------



## eipper (May 13, 2009)

"Can we exclude small skinks as well because they can be fiddly to ID?  I've honestly never got a handle on them."

Come on henry they aren't that hard...


----------



## Nephrurus (May 14, 2009)

THEY ARE.... we're going to have Eulamprus sp. instead of trying to pick between the invisible differences between heatwolei, tympanum and quoyii.


----------



## Duke (May 14, 2009)

*raises hand*
You can't have too many Shire people at this


----------



## Macca (May 15, 2009)

Come on, every Sydney herper should know all the local frogs by call. If you don't , you simply need to get out in the bush more................. I tend to agree that it should be on sight though, otherwise it would make it pretty easy to pick up 5-6 species by winding the window at dams and streams  

Henry, I fear should I take part in this, our paths could cross on several occasions. How many spare tyres do you have?? haha


----------



## JasonL (May 15, 2009)

Nephrurus said:


> THEY ARE.... we're going to have Eulamprus sp. instead of trying to pick between the invisible differences between heatwolei, tympanum and quoyii.



Yes, well there will be E. tenuis as a seperate entity..


----------



## JasonL (May 15, 2009)

Macca said:


> Come on, every Sydney herper should know all the local frogs by call. If you don't , you simply need to get out in the bush more................. I tend to agree that it should be on sight though, otherwise it would make it pretty easy to pick up 5-6 species by winding the window at dams and streams



Yes, that is part of the reason, you could easily knock up alot of points from Kiama to Forster without leaving the car and in quick time, and this is what I want to avoid, as the aim is to get people out walking, enjoying the bush and people getting a bucket load of points from frog calls will put others off wanting to participate, also it opens up the margin for error even further.


----------



## smacdonald (May 15, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Yes, well there will be E. tenuis as a seperate entity..



They're certainly tricky buggers to ID. My _Eulamprus_ IDs are always slight, insubstantial, meager, flimsy, weak, doubtful, dubious, questionable, suspect, vague, nebulous, hazy...


Stewart


----------



## slacker (May 15, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> They're certainly tricky buggers to ID. My _Eulamprus_ IDs are always slight, insubstantial, meager, flimsy, weak, doubtful, dubious, questionable, suspect, vague, nebulous, hazy...



You should just ask me then, Uncie Stew. I'm always right :lol:


----------



## taylor111 (May 15, 2009)

count me in for one in qld


----------



## spongebob (May 16, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Yes, that is part of the reason, you could easily knock up alot of points from Kiama to Forster without leaving the car and in quick time, and this is what I want to avoid, as the aim is to get people out walking, enjoying the bush and people getting a bucket load of points from frog calls will put others off wanting to participate, also it opens up the margin for error even further.



In birding a twitchathon is not about going about the bush. It's about seeing/hearing as many species as possible in the proscribed time. That means going to as many different habitats as possible. Most of the time is spent sitting in a car looking at the bush! The Hunter region is the best birding area for twitchathons in Australia as there are so many habits in close proximity. 
I'm game for a herp version, but I think we need to include frogs (and their calls), and have some way of "accrediting" the teams to ensure their ID prowess is up to scratch. I also think like the birdos it should be Australia wide-lets find out where the herping centre is!


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (May 16, 2009)

sounds great where abouts is it??


----------



## JasonL (May 16, 2009)

spongebob said:


> In birding a twitchathon is not about going about the bush. It's about seeing/hearing as many species as possible in the proscribed time. That means going to as many different habitats as possible. Most of the time is spent sitting in a car looking at the bush! The Hunter region is the best birding area for twitchathons in Australia as there are so many habits in close proximity.
> I'm game for a herp version, but I think we need to include frogs (and their calls), and have some way of "accrediting" the teams to ensure their ID prowess is up to scratch. I also think like the birdos it should be Australia wide-lets find out where the herping centre is!



Sorry Bob, it's not going to happen, snakes and lizards can't be heard from a call, so frogs wil have to be sighted, I don't want this comp to be just for those few people who can name all the frogs they can hear, It will be a point score system, things like snakes will be worth more points than other "herps", frogs will be least points, the red listed species will get you bonus. I'll work it all out in the next few weeks and post it up, if people are still keen I'll run with it.


----------



## spongebob (May 16, 2009)

Fair enough but it aint a 'twitching' exercise as birdos would know it where every species no matter how rare or how difficult to spot/hear is worth one point.....
Sounds a bit like a herping treasure hunt!


----------



## eipper (May 17, 2009)

Are you serious in that you cannot tell the difference between a quoyii and a heatwolei from sight

granted heatwolei and tympanum are a bit harder...but look at the snouts.....pointed in heatwolei and rounded in tympanum

tenius gets its own...so should leuraensis

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2009)

eipper;1456239
tenius gets its own...so should leuraensis
Cheers said:


> Yes they will Scott, I will have to go through and make the lists but the idea is to be able to id it from a quick sighting, no touching, and half the team need to see the animal for it to count. I am aming to make this weekend "user friendly" so Mr Joe average herper can have a go and be rewarded for the amount of effort put in and not miss out to much because he couldn't ID every skink, frog he caught a glance of, there will still be plenty of herps to keep the better herpers interested and buisy anyway


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2009)

spongebob said:


> Fair enough but it aint a 'twitching' exercise as birdos would know it where every species no matter how rare or how difficult to spot/hear is worth one point.....
> Sounds a bit like a herping treasure hunt!



Yes Bob, their are many more birdos than herpers, I think keeping it a little bit on the simple side will encourage more interest, if it goes well and becomes an anual event then we will change it in future years, but at this stage I think it would be more beneficial to keep it simplified.. As for the name of it, I don't won't to use the "twitchathon" name, as thats for birdos, and their a weird bunch....any thoughts on a new name?


----------



## smacdonald (May 17, 2009)

When I go on a snake twitch, I say I'm 'snitching'. I have a friend who goes looking for banksias, so we say he's 'bitching'.


Stewart


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 17, 2009)

great idea. i'm in.
hopefully i'm in syd when it's on.


Will


----------



## spongebob (May 17, 2009)

Herpathon


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2009)

spongebob said:


> Herpathon



A herpathon it is...


----------



## zulu (May 17, 2009)

*re Interest*

I think the NPWS will scare many of the timid species jason,they are always on the look out for saturation hunters,"satchos",good luck theyll have cells waiting at goulbon jail near Ivan Millat and corn snake keepers.


----------

